# Timeshare exchange sightings



## brego (Nov 30, 2021)

I used to check the sightings thread where people posted desirable timeshare weeks that were available for exchange through Interval International.  For some reason I can't find that link anymore. Can someone please steer me in the right direction? Thank You!


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 30, 2021)

From the *TUGBBS home page*, scroll down to the "Private Forums" section near the bottom of the page.
Or here's a direct link: https://tugbbs.com/forums/forums/sightings-distressed.3/


----------

